# Found some pictures!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you are like me and never take pictures with your own camera, it is a good idea to get the photobucket name of anyone you regularly show with that you see snapping a lot of pictures. I knew if I scoured photobucket enough I'd find some pictures eventually 

Here's from Saturday


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice Jodie! What big smiles you both have in the first picture.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats on your high score!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Cute!!! You guys are just adorable. Congrats again!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful 

ETA: and I LOVE his snow nose - I always thought it was from snorfling through the snow and ice, but it must be more from the angle of the sun or something since I notice it on a lot of the southern goldens


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

AWWWWW Love it!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! Flip is so flippin' cute!!!

I love a Golden Retriever holding a GSD ribbon (My two favorite breeds).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures!!! Congrats again!

Good thing you trimmed Flips paws! They look good for his closeup!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Beautiful
> 
> ETA: and I LOVE his snow nose - I always thought it was from snorfling through the snow and ice, but it must be more from the angle of the sun or something since I notice it on a lot of the southern goldens


 
the snow nose drives me crazy! I said we need to finish our OTCH during warm months when he has a nice black nose LOL. Nope it can't be caused by snow, because my boy has only seen snow one day in his life, and that was two years ago.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Great pictures!!! Congrats again!
> 
> Good thing you trimmed Flips paws! They look good for his closeup!


haha, that's the first thing I thought too! Hope there's no closeups of Conner's paws this weekend!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Love the shirt...lol!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well in this day and age that is why we have photoshop. Flip can look like he has a black nose at all times


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Someone took pictures of Flip and me in the rally ring and I didn't even know it!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

He always seems to have a smile on his face and in all the pictures Flip's attention is on mom 100%!!!

Wonderful pictures...thanks for sharing!!!


Pete


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just got more pictures!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a wild looking Poodle. Great pictures! Flip is such a good boy.

I found some old VHS tapes of Brandy. I am going to try to put them on DVD then I can share them too, course, they are OLD, not sure how good the quality will be.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a good boy!! Love how many picture you got!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> *That's a wild looking Poodle. Great pictures! Flip is such a good boy.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe that is why they call them "Parti Poodles"

That would be aweome!! I know I would LOVE to see them!!


----------

